# 10g setup....



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

What can I house in a 10g for life? Besides a couple of mice are green anoles.

Theres probally not alot that will live in a 10g for life.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

horned frog(pacman frog)
some pioson dart frogs 
a few gecko species


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Is keeping reptiles harder than fish? I wanted to try something thats fairly easy my first time around.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Revolt said:


> Is keeping reptiles harder than fish? I wanted to try something thats fairly easy my first time around.










they require alot more attetion than fish
like feeding and misting the enclosure and changing the water everyday
if u are gonna neglect it and think it will survive buy itself u are wrong
if u want try a small frog species and they are the eisent (imo) to care for


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Pacman, anoles, darts

other things you may consider, scorpians, spiders, rodents if you like them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

User said:


> Pacman, anoles, darts
> 
> other things you may consider, scorpians, spiders, rodents if you like them.










or a praying mantis


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I would like to have a praying mantis .







Cant find them though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

User said:


> I would like to have a praying mantis .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here u go


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

_Scolopendra_ would work quite well in a 10.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> _Scolopendra_ would work quite well in a 10.
> 
> -PK


 They would work, but i'm not sure that I would recomend centipedes to a beginner, they can deliver one hell of a bite!! perhaps a giant millipede?

If you're looking for a mantis, check the internet for suppliers. The ship very well and dont cost too much. You could even buy a ootheca and hatch that. They ship even better and you would get loads of the little things. Perhaps set up a little business!

Youcould house a leopard gecko, or other small gecko species. They do require a bit of looking after, but it isnt anything too complicated or time consuming.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

5 line skinks


----------



## manville (Aug 23, 2004)

How bout a T blondi (Goliath bird eater) or a viper gecko? Viper gecko are really small. A ten gallon will be a lot of space for it. A crested gecko would be cool too


----------

